# Razr v3t Drivers



## Pankie (Dec 13, 2006)

Hey guys.. I cannot possibly find working motorola razr v3t drivers,, I've found a bunch of junk about p2k commander and stuff but i dont want any of that.. I simply want my computer to recognize my stupid phone.. I tried motorola phone tools and it doesnt work!! Please help me.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

I have replied in your other thread, please do not start two threads


----------

